#ubuntu-news 2009-06-30
<MTecknology> johnc4510: just saw you're back - hi
<MTecknology> wb
#ubuntu-news 2009-07-02
<nhandler> Since when did we go back to putting meetings in the channel topic for #ubuntu-meeting?
#ubuntu-news 2009-07-04
<Riddell> how do I add images to a fridge story?
<nhandler> Riddell: You can try (if possible) to look at http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1852
 * nhandler can't post to the fridge, so that is all the help he can give
<Riddell> I can't edit that one
<Riddell> I must not have the required permissions
<Riddell> so.  no story for fridge today.
<tyche> Riddell: What story?
<Riddell> tyche: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1873
 * nhandler loves the Access denied post ;)
<tyche> Did you have a picture you were going to add to it?
<tyche> (sorry about the delay, I was bringing in groceries)
<tyche> Riddell: ping ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> it;s in iy
<Riddell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/209423/
 * Riddell sleeps
<tyche> Riddell: It should be live, now.
<nixternal> tyche: the images aren't showing as the Fridge doesn't allow img tags
<nixternal> I have un-lived it
<tyche> nixternal: see http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1852.  Tell me how that was done
<nixternal> couldn't tell you, I can't edit it
<tyche> Well, there's got to be a way.
<nixternal> did I ever mention that "DRUPAL SUCKS!!!!"?
<nhandler> nixternal: I think it has been at least a few days since you last said that
<tyche> Why, NO!  I don't think you did </sarcasm>  or at least not in the last half hour.
<nixternal> it is the dumbest cms there is
<tyche> No, blogger is dumber
<nixternal> screw it, tired of looking at it, I have razer blades to stick in my eyeballs and that sounds like more fun right now :p
<nixternal> tyche: true, blogger is crap
<tyche> I'm tempted to move one that I started there.  But it's too much trouble
<nixternal> hehe
<tyche> http://citizen-of-the-galaxy.blogspot.com/
<nixternal> I hate the Internet!
<nixternal> imagine life without it?
<nixternal> oh way, you would have a life :p
<tyche> I DO have a life.  I just choose to spend it on the internet.
<nixternal> hehe
<tyche> If for no other reason than to answer silly questions.  Hee hee
<Riddell> ]/win 154
<Riddell> tsk
<nhandler> I just put up a copy of the Team Reports for June on the UWN. If I am not around tomorrow, please format it as necessary. Some links will probably need to get fixed up
<nhandler> If I am around tomorrow, I will take care of it, but I want to make sure the reports get included otherwise
<nhandler> Hopefully, by the end of July, I will have fixed up my script so that it can handle fixing the links
<nhandler> It also would be nice to get an article about the Packaging Training sessions included: http://ubuntupackaging.wordpress.com/
#ubuntu-news 2009-07-05
<johnc4510> The newest edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter #149 is now available:
<johnc4510> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue149
#ubuntu-news 2010-07-05
<zkriesse> akgraner: ping RE: 200'th issue
<akgraner> zkriesse, finishing the edits now is it pressing?
<zkriesse> akgraner: not really just wondering if you wanted that link for the bt report..i don't have much up there cause not much has happened
<zkriesse> akgraner: and if ya needed any help
<akgraner> sure drop the like here and I'll get it in when I go over that section for the final time
<zkriesse> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/TeamReports and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/TeamReports/Current
<zkriesse> not sure which one you needed
<akgraner> either will work  thanks :-)
<zkriesse> ok
<pleia2> cjohnston: if you havent already, you can probably link to and use some text from http://ubuntuclassroom.wordpress.com/2010/06/29/ubuntu-user-days/
<pleia2> but I need to run to dinner :) vacationing now so not around much until wednesday
<akgraner> woo hoo Issue 200 is out the door :-)  Thank you everyone!!!
<akgraner> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here:
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue200
<highvoltage> akgraner: good work!!! :D
<Pendulum> akgraner: yay!
<akgraner> highvoltage, thanks!  and thanks to you and everyone who have worked on this all the issues prior to 200 - Here's to another 100 issues!
<akgraner> special thanks to johnc4510!!! (awesome mentor to me and others)  \0/!
<highvoltage> johnc4510 ftw
<zkriesse> HAPPY FOURTH!
<akgraner> Alrighty the pages to begin work on the issue 201 are up - so where ever you are most comfortable adding data or writing summaries got for it - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue201 - http://ietherpad.com/UWN - https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AdKZelXU8Y2LZGNrcHRkYmhfODlkODNxNnRnZA&hl=en
<akgraner> and with that I am outta here - catch you all laters :-)
<zkriesse> goodnight akgraner
<akgraner> zkriesse, thanks!
<akgraner> Hey all - thought you all might like to see this post  - Thank you all again for all your hard work and effort!  http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/434
<nhandler> akgraner: Yep, I saw that on the Planet. Still haven't gotten around to reading his interview yet though :(
<scott_ev> mornin
<zkriesse> hello scott_ev
<scott_ev> is everyone alright
 * zkriesse is ok
<scott_ev> good
<zkriesse> scott_ev: getting ready for the meeting tomorrow?
<scott_ev> this is frustrating the heck outta me:  my bluetooth earpiece won't stay connected to my droid
<zkriesse> hello newsies!
<zkriesse> scott_ev: open a pm with me?
<scott_ev> zkriesse: you have a PM
#ubuntu-news 2010-07-06
<akgraner> pleia2, just sent you the MA LoCo interview... :-)
<holstein> hey akgraner :)
<akgraner> pleia2, well the link to it -  I should have said
<akgraner> holstein, hey!
<MTeck> Anyone think PSPP should be up on the fridge?
<self-nttld-idiot> what's pspp?
<MTeck> statistical analysis tool
<self-nttld-idiot> ah
<MTeck> It has interest in the mailing list
<self-nttld-idiot> oh, yes, I got that emial
<self-nttld-idiot> I'm going to forward it to my LoCo and post it on our site in the news section
<MTeck> I figure it has enough interest. It's about as relevant to Ubuntu as a Linux Fest.
<self-nttld-idiot> good point
<self-nttld-idiot> it sounds like a sweet product if you need what it does
<MTeck> I was thinking they should toss it in a PPA in launchpad
<MTeck> self-nttld-idiot: you want to give this a review? http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/2077
<self-nttld-idiot> sure
<self-nttld-idiot> brb
<self-nttld-idiot> first sentance - did you mean opensource and not onensource
<self-nttld-idiot> first line, second paragraph should read several types of data...
<self-nttld-idiot> 3rd paragraph - cross platoform should be cross-platform
<MTeck> You think I should make that into a ul?
<self-nttld-idiot> make what into a url?
<MTeck> ul
<self-nttld-idiot> url
<MTeck> unordered list
<self-nttld-idiot> sorry
<self-nttld-idiot> oh
<self-nttld-idiot> sorry
<self-nttld-idiot> nah
<self-nttld-idiot> I think it reads OK as it
<self-nttld-idiot> is*
<MTeck> ok, it should be tidied up now
<self-nttld-idiot> kk..brb again
<self-nttld-idiot> great.  that is if my corrections are right
<akgraner> self-nttld-idiot, and MTeck  - while I agree this is gaining interest - and I was going to include in UWN I am not sure it should have gone to the Fridge yet
<MTeck> akgraner: want me to pull it?
<nhandler> MTeck: Too late, already hit all the RSS feeds. No point pulling it now
<MTeck> ok- sorry
<nhandler> MTeck: But as another note, don't forget to add the Forum discuss link before adding the Planet tag and to check the 'Promote to front page' box
<MTeck> akgraner: You know how you're +o when you pop in? If you don't like that then /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-news akgraner -O
<MTeck> nhandler: I'll remember that for next time. Sorry. I feel like I screwed up now :(
<nhandler> akgraner: You might want to do the same for Rinchen as well
<nhandler> MTeck: No need for the :( you didn't know, no shame in that :) And https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fridge/EditorGuidelines  might help as well
<akgraner> MTeck, no worries....
<MTeck> It will :) - I'll read it
<akgraner> MTeck, yeah  - it only happens when my Bip Server decides to kick me out  - I need to fix that - thanks for the reminder (oddly enough it only happens in this channel not the others I am op'd in) weird
<MTeck> akgraner: do you have +O in other channels? +O is a friend to +o in that it auto-ops same with +v and +V
<akgraner> MTeck, I do  which is why the auto-ops in here is weird to me...
<MTeck> that is odd
<akgraner> I know right - but you know I am odd too as my tag online on my blog suggests - "normal is just a setting on my dryer"  - I'll look into afterwhile gotta jump on a call atm - :-)  I may have to ping you or nhandler later if I can't figure it out myself...(just a warning :D)
<nhandler> akgraner: No problem. I'll be around most of the day
<scott_ev> akgraner: sorry bout that.
<akgraner> scott_ev, no worries, not stressing about it and nether should you :-) - it's only an emergency if you can't breath...:-)
<scott_ev> oh, I never stress
<scott_ev> retirement is all about no stress and no drama
<akgraner> :-)
<sladen> we should probably try to space original content for the Fridge out ... eg. spending an hour writing something, then pushing it off a couple of hours later (before of a multi-day gap) doesn't keep giving the impression of daily-updates
<sladen> buses, all at once
<sladen> MTeck: waay to much jargon in that 2077 article.  It needs a pretty graph on the right-hand side, and an explanation of how it relates to Ubuntu
<sladen> MTeck: is it a program?  can I find it in the Software Centre?  Is it going to help me?
<sladen> MTeck: the licencing bit probably doesn't need that much prominence, software in Ubuntu has already passed the DFSG tests---the beauty of Ubuntu is that users can install software and use it without needing to worry about licencing issues or manual installing
<sladen> MTeck: what the heck is "PSS/PASW"
<sladen> MTeck: should I know, it's not even linked
<nhandler> sladen: The issue with trying to space articles out is that we don't want them delayed. People want the news when it happens. We have the UWN and Team Reports which provide a summary.
<sladen> nhandler: aye, but content like Interview are be buffered
<sladen> nhandler: aye, but content like interviews /can/ be buffered
<sladen> nhandler: what I'm thinking here is +12 hours to at least spread things a little
<Pendulum> I think interviews could be buffered. Also anything that ends up on the fridge first before a personal blog, it'd be nice if it was delayed a bit on the personal blog
<nhandler> sladen: I've actually thought about that. But we never know when news will happen. Some weeks, every day is filled with many stories, so holding off on something really doesn't help
<nhandler> I think there is also benefit to having many similar stories on the Plane at once. If I see 5 posts about the same topic at the same time, it usually encourages me to read through it (where as I might skip over an individual story)
<Pendulum> similar yes
<Pendulum> but if it's the exact same post I feel like it's just there to look like there are a lot of similar posts
<zkriesse> scott_ev: PING
<akgraner> then interviews were already being held
<akgraner> as I have 5 waiting to be published as it is
<akgraner> While we try very hard to make sure that we get the mix right  - there will be some days when we will publish stories every few hours as needed - and other weeks were we may only have 2 stories during the whole week - which is the nature of developing news.
<akgraner> The interviews are scheduled about a week a part most of the time - There are MOTU, LoCo Team, and Translation Team interviews going on simultaneously and if they are held or buffered too long after a person gives the interview that is frustrating as well - plus  - we want some time between when it hits the Fridge, UWN, Ubuntu User and Full Circle for them to be spaced out so there is more to consider than just the timing on Fridge
<scott_ev> zkriesse: po9ng
<zkriesse> hey scott_ev getting ready for the meeting?
<zkriesse> one hour to go
<scott_ev> there's nothing really to get ready
<scott_ev> introduce myself and answer questions
<zkriesse> meaning are you pumped/excited
<scott_ev> ah, of course
<zkriesse> Oh come on dude it's Ubuntu Membership!@
<scott_ev> it's like a job interview only fun
<zkriesse> It's like, HUGE!
<scott_ev> I have a crowd showing up I think
<zkriesse> lol
<zkriesse> I can see it now, "Is anyone here wishing to support scott_ev?" 50 hands raise
<scott_ev> I'm expecting maybe 10
<zkriesse> lol
<scott_ev> if it wasn't during normal business hours there would be considerably more
<nhandler> Remember, it is quality, not quantity
<scott_ev> well, my team leader and matt helmke would be considered quality to me
<scott_ev> plus all of my LoCo team mates are quality gents IMHO
<scott_ev> I choose to surround myself with quality individuals
<scott_ev> zkriesse: now you gone and done it.  I'm almost nervous.  On purpose I wasn't thinking about this today......
<zkriesse> lol
<zkriesse> sorry dude
<scott_ev> no prob.  I can regain my composure
<newboon2age> akgraner:  Pictures of Ubuntu: Linux's best photo shots at Windows and Mac: F-Spot, Shotwell, RawTherapee in the frame      http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/06/30/linux_versus_mac_windows_2/
<newboon2age> akgraner:  HTC HD2 – Android, Ubuntu builds “for mass consumption” http://tamsppc.tamoggemon.com/2010/07/04/htc-hd2-android-ubuntu-builds-for-mass-consumption/
<newboon2age> akgraner:   ARM muscling in on desktop space
<newboon2age> akgraner: http://www.thinq.co.uk/2010/7/6/arm-muscling-desktop-space/
<newboon2age> ^^^ Canonical explains the status of Ubuntu on ARM
<akgraner> newboon2age, thanks looks like someone ported Karmic over that's cool - and the Arm stuff is Hot topic atm
<akgraner> Pete Graner and David Mandala have been giving several talks / QA
<akgraner> QA's at various Linux Fests this year about Ubuntu on Arm
<akgraner> and with the announcement of Linaro  - there are some great things happening
<newboon2age> akgraner: on the ubuntu port to HTC HD2, I thought that was the best actual blog entry even though some of the others had clearer titles announcing the port.
<newboon2age> akgraner: so there are others out there and maybe you'd prefer another...
<newboon2age> akgraner: i got it off news.google.com
<akgraner> I'll add in the summary basically - looks like someone ported Karmic to the HTC HD2 phone.  To find out all the details go to... or something like that...
<akgraner> newboon2age, thanks!
<newboon2age> akgraner: Softpedia's Tutorial of the Week of the Week: Ubuntu 10.04 Desktop Customization Guide    http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-10-04-Desktop-Customization-Guide-14613
<akgraner> newboon2age, I'm gettin a 404 page not found error with you last link you posted
<newboon2age> akgraner: i'll check...
<akgraner> thanks
<akgraner> well gotta run - gotta get ready  - going to see victor wooten tonight - I'll check back a little later...
<newboon2age> akgraner: the last part of the url got cut off...
<newboon2age> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-10-04-Desktop-Customization-Guide-146134.shtml
<newboon2age> akgraner: Softpedia's Video Clip of the Week: First Look at Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat Alpha 1   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aEqCfFCf_-I&feature=player_embedded
<newboon2age> akgraner: ttyl
<newboon2age> akgraner: that last one is a video from 'This Week in Linux'
<newboon2age> akgraner: and a very detailed three part video exploration by 'WileysTechShow':   Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Alpha 1 First Look #1  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uvr7ZnQYaZw&feature=related
<akgraner> newboon2age, Thanks!  I may not offer feedback on all the links but I will read them all...
<newboon2age> akgraner: yes, i don't expect feedback.  it you like them great, if not no biggie.
<zkriesse> way to go scott_ev
<scott_ev> yessss
<scott_ev> this feels good
<zkriesse> great isn't it scott_ev
<zkriesse> scott_ev: go to #ubuntu-ir
<zkriesse> scott_ev: go to #ubuntu-irc
<scott_ev> zkriesse: yeah I'll be doing that
<zkriesse> yay scott_ev!
<scott_ev> zkriesse: I knew I was right about that wiki.  Thanks again so much for all the time yoou spent straightening out that messy table
<zkriesse> no prob scott_ev
#ubuntu-news 2010-07-07
<highvoltage> hey zkriesse
<zkriesse> hi highvoltage
<highvoltage> how are things?
<zkriesse> ok
<highvoltage> you wanted to talk to me?
<zkriesse> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/RegionalBoards/EMEA
<zkriesse> on that you guys dont specify to put your page on there at least one day before the meeting
<zkriesse> i was gonna do that for you
<zkriesse> NOTE: Please add your wiki page to the meeting agenda at least 24 hours ahead of the meeting schedule so that there is time to review your application.
<zkriesse> that's what i put on the Asia/Oceania board page for Vantrax
<highvoltage> hmm, it (or something similar to it) used to be there
<zkriesse> ok
<zkriesse> wanna me to put it back?
<highvoltage> thanks I'll add it there and poke the list
<zkriesse> ok cool
<zkriesse> well l8r
<highvoltage> well you can if you want
<akgraner> Good Morning :-)
<zkriesse> good morning fellow newsiers
<akgraner> I have visitors arriving later today  - so I will be away from the keyboard throughout the day - but I'll be popping in throughout he day...
<akgraner> s/he/the :-/ DOH
<zkriesse> lol
<zkriesse> you're supposed to be a writer!
<akgraner> ha - only in my mind :-)
<zkriesse> lol
<akgraner> yeah - well writers do have editors :-) which is such a good thing
<akgraner> if people saw how my magazine articles look before the editors work their magic... editors are awesome!
<highvoltage> good morning
<zkriesse> lol
<maco> are you the fridge people too?
<popey> there are people here who have fridge accounts
 * highvoltage has
<highvoltage> maco: something I could help with or did you find what you were looking for?
<maco> highvoltage: two typos on fridge things today
<maco> 1) in the Aurelien gets an award one, it's "platform" not "plasform"
<maco> 2) in the Kubuntu Tutorials one, it's "Qt Quick" not "Qt Quickly"
<pleia2> akgraner: thanks for the MA interview \o/
<nhandler> akgraner: Who is posting as 'The Fridge Team' ?
<scott_ev> mornin ladies and gents
<highvoltage> maco: sorry I had some distractions, both have been fixed, thanks for pointing it out
<zkriesse> hey scott_ev you 'buntu member you!
<maco> highvoltage: thanks
<scott_ev> zkriesse: aye
<pleia2> akgraner: I'm thinking your post https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/loco-contacts/2010-July/004662.html can be rolled into https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoStories (they're pretty much the same thing, I'd just touch base with david to see what the status on LoCoStories is)
<zkriesse> hello newsies1
<zkriesse> "newsies!
<scott_ev> ayess
<scott_ev> nice - after creating my raid array and formatting I have more space available than I thought I owuld
#ubuntu-news 2010-07-08
<zkriesse> hey akgraner when you get this wanted to talk about Mootbot
<akgraner> zkriesse, I'm on for a few minutes then I am out the door for most of the day...what's up?
<akgraner> which mootbot?  the one that -meetings use or mootbot-uk?
<zkriesse> meetins
<zkriesse> akgraner: you there? It's RE: Mootbot
<akgraner> Hey all reminder News team meeting in about 20 minutes
<nhandler> akgraner: Cool. /me didn't see it on the fridge ;)
<akgraner> I thought you added it? :-)
<akgraner> sigh - that's terrible that I forgot to add our meeting there...DOH!
<akgraner> I need to add that to the checklist
<nhandler> I didn't know until about 2 minutes ago that we had a meeting today ;)
<akgraner> it's in the topic isn't it?
<akgraner> no worries - I'll just add them as reoccurring  - after the meeting tonight
<nhandler> akgraner: Yeah, I guess it was.
<nhandler> And why are we still holding hte meetings in here and not -meeting?
<zkriesse> meeting?
<zkriesse> akgraner: I had questions about MootBot not MootBot-UK if you have time after the meeting
<akgraner> zkriesse, ok cool..
#ubuntu-news 2010-07-09
<zkriesse> thanks..can i sit it?
<akgraner> nhandler, b/c mootbot-uk is here :-)
<akgraner> and not in -meeting and there is no rule that says we "have" to hold them in -meeting
<zkriesse> +1 akgraner
<akgraner> ok start time
<akgraner> #startmeeting
<Mootbot-UK> Meeting started at 23:01. The chair is akgraner.
<Mootbot-UK> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [PROGRESS REPORT], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<nhandler> akgraner: There isn't a rule, but it is encouraged as it allows more people to watch and observe
<akgraner> Here is the agenda for the meeting tonight - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Meetings/20100608/Agenda
<akgraner> [LINK] - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Meetings/20100608/Agenda
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Meetings/20100608/Agenda
<akgraner> we can add other topics at the end as I didn't send out reminder for this meeting  - but it was in the topic - but I'll do better next month and adding all the meeting stuff to a check list as well
<akgraner> [TOPIC] - Fridge
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  - Fridge
<zkriesse> akgraner: I'll help you make a wiki page for that if you wish
<akgraner> zkriesse, thank you!
<zkriesse> :D
 * zkriesse goes quiet
<akgraner> [ACTION] zkriesse to help with News team meeting wiki
<Mootbot-UK> ACTION received:  zkriesse to help with News team meeting wiki
<zkriesse> Uh oh..now I done it
<akgraner> so the status of the new WP Fridge is that we now have access to a staging environment to start work on it
<akgraner> and I have asked that nhandler and pleia2 have access in addition to myself
<zkriesse> cool
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/WebThemes
<nhandler> akgraner: Is there anyone besides newz who has full access to it? Otherwise, it might be difficult to migrate earlier friddge content
<akgraner> There will be right now this is to get it set up
<akgraner> it's not on a Canonical Server right now but a private one
<nhandler> Ah, ok. I assume that will also change, correct?
<akgraner> but as we get closer to going live it will be moved over and the migration will start happening
<nhandler> :)
<akgraner> [LINK] - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/WebThemes
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/WebThemes
<akgraner> if you look at this wiki, you'll get some idea of what we are going for but that is not set in stone as who knows what will work or not look until we get it organized and use it for a while
<akgraner> But it goes to the idea that The Fridge that news source and place to get to many of the areas of the community
<akgraner> any other questions on that?  As there isn't much more to tell until we actually get those things implemented but we are closer than we were last month
<nhandler> When are we aiming to have the new fridge ready to go live? Or is that still up in the air?
<akgraner> Well we were aiming for end of July but I think that will depend on how soon you and lyz can help with all that...
<akgraner> So I am thinking that full migrating could be set for End of August?  Any thoughts?
<nhandler> That sounds like a good goal, but a lot will also depend on Canonical (i.e. helping to migrate old posts and move to a Canonical-hosted server, dns, etc)
<akgraner> I agree but I need to tell let them know when we would like to shoot for
<akgraner> and ask them if that sounds ok to them
<zkriesse> Sounds good to me
<akgraner> anything else about all that?
<nhandler> Nope
<zkriesse> not from me
<akgraner> So in reference to Editing procedures for the Fridge - I just wanted to remind myself and others that we have a wiki for those
<akgraner> and if you are ever questioning if a story should go on the Fridge review this document
<akgraner> [LINK] - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fridge/EditorGuidelines
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fridge/EditorGuidelines
<akgraner> and if you think it should still go on - then there is nothing wrong with creating a page and asking another editor to review it
<akgraner> I ask nhandler and pleia2 to look over stuff all the time
<nhandler> Just make sure you don't check 'Publish' when you create the page ;)
<akgraner> nhandler, thanks for mentioning that :-)
<akgraner> any thoughts?  questions?
<akgraner> [TOPIC] - UWN
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  - UWN
<akgraner> contributions
<akgraner> we now have more and more people from all parts of the community adding stories on the wiki, in the channel, email, and more  - Which is awesome!
<akgraner> so more people are helping  - and people have stepped up to take responsibility for various sections another plus
<akgraner> so if you know someone that wants to help write summaries please send them this way we can always use help with the summaries as well
<akgraner> any questions or thoughts about Contributions/Contributors?
 * zkriesse has a question
<zkriesse> That contributor page akgraner you never told me if it was complete or not
<akgraner> zkriesse, I looked over it  - and it looked complete - and review it every quarter or at least cycle it should be easy to maintain
<zkriesse> roger
<akgraner> thank you again!
<zkriesse> yup
<akgraner> Ok UWN How To  - we now have one :-)
<zkriesse> we do?
<akgraner> [LINK] - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/EditingPolicies
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/EditingPolicies
<nhandler> Man, that is a long list
<zkriesse> sweet
<zkriesse> but long
<akgraner> [LINK] - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/EditingPolicies/HowToEdit
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/EditingPolicies/HowToEdit
<zkriesse> once again long
<akgraner> well there are many steps and each step is important
<zkriesse> of course
<akgraner> and you may say - Oh I don't need those steps written down - and then someone over looks it
<zkriesse> Yeah that's true...very good list's akgraner
<akgraner> so I wrote each step down so there would be no question as to what comes next
<akgraner> and in case I get hit by a bus I wanted everyone to know what to do
<nhandler> akgraner: Any objections to expanding on some of the explanations?
<akgraner> it takes about 45-and hour to publish UWN once we proof it and say it's ready to go
<akgraner> no objections from me
<akgraner> just let me know which ones need more explanation
<nhandler> akgraner: Yeah, I mainly want to add a few more links and stuff like that. It is really a nice page
<zkriesse> +1 akgraner
<akgraner> sure no problem there is also a page that explains each section as well
<akgraner> [LINK] - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/SectionGuidelines
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/SectionGuidelines
<akgraner> so this page should help people decide what should go in each section - but many times its just a judgment call
<akgraner> Any questions about the howto?
 * zkriesse has none
<nhandler> Nope. You did a great job on it
<zkriesse> Totally agree nhandler
<akgraner> so the how to and the checklist I cover there  - nhandler thanks
<zkriesse> You did an awesome job akgraner
<akgraner> [TOPIC] - Other
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  - Other
<akgraner> so in case you all didn't know  - sabdfl blogged about the 200th issue on his blog
<nhandler> Yep. I saw that. It was a plesent surprise in the morning :)
<pleia2> yeah, good job guys :D
<akgraner> and reads every issue - he also mentioned in his interview for the 200th issue how much he appreciates everyone who works on UWN
<akgraner> Jane Silber also sent her appreciation and thanks along with Joey Stanford and Jorge Castro in their interviews
<akgraner> pleia2, thanks!
<nhandler> akgraner: We should probably make sure the UWN #200 interviews land on the wiki interview page
<akgraner> nhandler, +1  - Can you do that?
<nhandler> akgraner: Yeah. Can you give me an [ACTION] so I have it in my records ;)
<akgraner> [ACTION] nhandler to add Issue 200 interviews to interviews wiki
<Mootbot-UK> ACTION received:  nhandler to add Issue 200 interviews to interviews wiki
<nhandler> :)
<akgraner> nhandler, thanks!
<akgraner> so that's all I have folks?  Anything from anyone before we end the meeting?
<nhandler> Nope. You will take care of minutes/email and updating the fridge calendar akgraner ?
<akgraner> yeppers :-)  I'll action item that
<akgraner> [ACTION] -  minutes/email and updating the fridge calendar from tonights meeting
<Mootbot-UK> ACTION received:  -  minutes/email and updating the fridge calendar from tonights meeting
<akgraner> Thanks everyone!
<nhandler> Great meeting everyone
<akgraner> #endmeeting
<Mootbot-UK> Meeting finished at 23:41.
<zkriesse> very nice
<zkriesse> akgraner: when you're ready I'll be waiting for RE: Meeting Wiki
<zkriesse> akgraner: ya there?
<zkriesse> akgraner: Ok you're AFK, when you get this the front page is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Meetings
<zkriesse> hello svaksha
<svaksha> zkriesse: hi
<zkriesse> wb svaksha
<svaksha> bad network
<zkriesse> akgraner: ping RE: MootBot-UK
<scott_ev> I won't be available tomorrow
<scott_ev> goin to tucson for a team bbq
<pleia2> can an editor review http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/2080 ?
<nhandler> pleia2: Let me look
<pleia2> thanks nhandler :)
<scott_ev> akgraner: I'm going to try to get my part done tonight as I won't be around tomorrow and can only hope I'll be up early enough on sunday.  I decided to quit taking pain meds and am feeling the withdrawls a little.
<zkriesse> scott_ev: May i ask what you take them for?
<scott_ev> arthritis
<zkriesse> ah
<scott_ev> rheumatiod arthritis
<zkriesse> yeah that would suck
<nhandler> pleia2: The "at ubuntu-us.org" part is a bit unneeded with the link
<pleia2> nhandler: yeah, sometimes we put the mailing list name so I wasn't sure
<scott_ev> I have it bad in my legs from all those years working up on roogs
<scott_ev> roofs
<nhandler> pleia2: For mailing lists, I normally turn the ML name into the link itself
<scott_ev> roofing gave me osteo arthritis and it's compounded by rheumatiod
 * pleia2 nods
<zkriesse> scott_ev: Yeah I can understand that..did some roofing myself..and drywall, and tile
<pleia2> alright, that's removed
<pleia2> erk, I should probably change the date format too, since it's US-centric
<scott_ev> yeah, I did ~20 yrears of it and it broke my body
<nhandler> pleia2: Attachments are also working on the fridge again, so it might be nice to host the image there
<pleia2> nhandler: done
<nhandler> pleia2: Looks good.
<pleia2> ok thanks :)
<pleia2> did we ever figure out who was posting as The Fridge Team?
<nhandler> Nope
#ubuntu-news 2010-07-10
<zkriesse> hey akgraner you available?
#ubuntu-news 2010-07-11
<holstein> hey guys
<holstein> anybody got the current 'news letter in progress' link?
<zkriesse> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue200?action=show&redirect=UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Current
<holstein> hey zkriesse
<zkriesse> hey holstein
<holstein> is there a google doc?
<holstein> or something?
<zkriesse> not sure
<zkriesse> lemme check
<zkriesse> http://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AdKZelXU8Y2LZGNrcHRkYmhfODlkODNxNnRnZA&hl=en
<holstein> zkriesse: COOL
<zkriesse> yup
<holstein> if im going to do anything
<holstein> its got to be tonite
<holstein> im gone all day tomorrow
<zkriesse> yup
<holstein> and i slacked off last week ;)
<zkriesse> ikes
<zkriesse> don't let akgraner catch you...(joking)
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> thanks again for helping me with my wiki page zkriesse :)
<zkriesse> I did?
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> i was in #ubuntu-beginners
<holstein> i think you helped me there
<zkriesse> oh yeah
<holstein> maybe is was #ubuntu-bugs
<holstein> anyways
<zkriesse> I remember that pic
<holstein> thanks :)
<zkriesse> yup
<zkriesse> gotta fly
<holstein> yup
<holstein> me too
<holstein> laterx
 * nigelb waves
<akgraner> hey!
<nigelb> Loco News seems to be empty, let me go hunting :)
<Pendulum> akgraner: ITB is done :-)
<akgraner> Pendulum, thanks!
<akgraner> nigelb, yeah - sorry about that I haven't had a chance to look through all the loco stuff yet
<nigelb> akgraner: neither have I
<holstein> akgraner: ping
<akgraner> nigelb, no worries I am sure something will turn up before I publish it today
<akgraner> holstein, hey
<holstein> akgraner: you still need me on 'in other news' ?
<holstein> i did one on the etherpad
<holstein> and i was about to do some more
<holstein> i copied it over to the Gdoc
<holstein> ^^the one i did
<akgraner> holstein, yep.. did you look at the wiki?
<holstein> not sure
<holstein> akgraner: should i?
<akgraner> holstein, yep - :-)
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue201
<holstein> akgraner: should i put mine right over in the wiki?
<holstein> mine and the other ones that are finished?
<holstein> from in other news?
<akgraner> I'll go ahead and move the finished summaries over  but can you work on the ones from ION that haven't been finished
<holstein> im on it
<holstein> you want me in the Gdoc?
<holstein> or the etherpad?
<akgraner> either I always check them all for what people add - which ever one you are more comfortable with
<holstein> :)
<zkriesse> mornin newsies
<zkriesse> http://whenisgood.net/wiki/fg/meeting
<zkriesse> hallo internalkernel
<internalkernel> howdy...
<zkriesse> how goes your day?
<zkriesse> or evening
<internalkernel> zkriesse: sorry my attention wandered... it's day here afternoon, and Sunday is nice... weather is good today... not to hot.
<zkriesse> ah it's ok
 * zkriesse is planning a meeting and stuff so no worry
<scott_ev> akgraner: so sorry, but I'm ill
<akgraner> scott_ev, no worries - Hope you feel better!
<akgraner> that's the most important thing!
<scott_ev> thanks, I just went off my pain meds a couple of days agao and it hurts
<akgraner> I'm sorry to hear that :-(  I hope it gets better soon for you! being in pain is not fun!
<scott_ev> well, this pain now is primarilly from the withdrawls
<scott_ev> I think the arthritis is getting better
<highvoltage> greetings
<akgraner> highvoltage, greetings!
<zkriesse> hello highvoltage, akgraner
<highvoltage> hey akgraner and zkriesse, how are things shaping up for #201?
 * zkriesse doesn't know tbh
<highvoltage> I forgot accidentally killed my IRC session yesterday so I don't have any backlog :)
<zkriesse> Haven't looked
<internalkernel> akgraner: ping... Im home.. where we at?
<internalkernel> Also, to everyone else - I'd like some opinion on this project (do you think it belongs in UWN?)
<internalkernel> http://zeltser.com/remnux/   ::  REMnux: A Linux Distribution for Reverse-Engineering Malware (based on Ubuntu)
<akgraner> internalkernel, it might be something for In other News but as it is right now I am going to have to trim some things
<internalkernel> ok, maybe next week... it's only relation to UWN is the fact that it's based on Ubuntu - none the less, seems to be an interesting project
<internalkernel> Im working on The Planet - and will keep moving down...
#ubuntu-news 2011-07-04
<holstein> hey guys
<holstein> i am going to be around in the AM if you guys would like to squeak out an independance day newsletter :)
<nhandler> holstein: Yep. I still hope to get an issue out the door. We have a lot to do (see the gdoc), but I'll try and make some time to polish off some of the sections and get it published
<holstein> nhandler: yeah... thanks for adding that there, i'll see what i can do of that
<holstein> i know i can summarize :)
<holstein> nhandler: you're not sumarizing right now are you?
<holstein> i see you on the 'now editing' list
<holstein> i put "holstein" in the articles im working on
<nhandler> holstein: I just turned on the computer. I'm not writing any summaries right this minute though (just have it open in a tab)
<holstein> nhandler: cool... just making sure we were not doubling efforts
<holstein> nhandler: OK.. heads up
<holstein> i stacked the news a bit
<holstein> i did a blog article about my CD made in ubuntustudio and put it up there
<holstein> if thats *not* cool, take it out
<holstein> otherwise, the other articles are summarized, and im out for brunch
<holstein> i should have time before my gig later to do a bit more if needed
<NRWlion> aloha!
<holstein> the power is out here and i need to shut down
<holstein> but i did some work in there nhandler
<holstein> BBL
<holstein> NM... i thought i was going to have to shut everything down... i think its ok
<nhandler> holstein: Glad to hear that. I'm doing some work on some other sections right now. This is probably going to be a very late night release (my time)
<NRWlion> nhandler: hi there hope you got my pm
<holstein> nhandler: im going to be busy for about 5 or 5 hours
<holstein> then, i'll be back in
<nhandler> We need to also decide on a standardized start/end date range for UWN.
<nhandler> NRWlion: Yep, I got it. Thanks
<holstein> nhandler: OH... i didnt think about that either
<holstein> when i was grabbing new stuff
<nhandler> We also need to update the template since I merged pleia2_'s branch into lp:uwn
<nhandler> Help moving summaries from the gdoc to the wiki would also be appreciated
<NRWlion> nhandler: how much is it?
<NRWlion> i was planning to shut down my office but 30 mins i could give you
<NRWlion> nhandler: couldnt find the links!
<NRWlion> gn8
<holstein> nhandler: my power did actually go down... i'll check in later though, and i'll look at the google doc if you want to put some more tasks in...
#ubuntu-news 2011-07-05
<nhandler> pleia2_: Have we stopped doing translation stats pending confirmation on the release they should be for?
<nhandler> Ah, from the looks of the comment, I'll take that as a yes
<nhandler> Everything is done except the links/summaries and the In This Issue/Credits. I think I'd rather hold off another day and release a slightly higher quality issue (i.e. fill in some missing link sections and get people to proof). Links/Summaries are still in the gdoc. Happy Independence Day everyone in the US
<holstein> o/
<nhandler> Any help adding links to some of the empty sections on the gdoc and/or cleaning/writing summaries would be greatly appreciated
<holstein> nhandler: where do you guys find links for the podcasts section
<holstein> there are blog posts listed up in the planet section
<holstein> maybe we could move some of those down
<nhandler> holstein: If you go to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue223?action=raw and go to the podcast section, it lists a few examples of what normally goes there
<holstein> jono: im not finding your podshow to list it... you mind pointing me to an archive?
 * holstein added a couple podcast links, and summaries
<holstein> well... there are summaries on everything, and there is at least something in each category
<holstein> i think the blogosphere needs work
#ubuntu-news 2011-07-06
<kim0> hmm I'm not able to post to ubuntu-news.org/wp-admin although LP tells me I should be able to .. getting a username/password prompt
<kim0> guess I'll ping Amber when she's up
<nigelb> kim0: er, probably nhandler or pleia2
<kim0> okie thanks
<kim0> I'm hanging around
<nhandler> kim0: It doesn't interact with LP right now. Let me check something
<kim0> nhandler: oh so I have to get a separate account ? ok .. who can help with that
<holstein> https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AdKZelXU8Y2LZGNrcHRkYmhfODlkODNxNnRnZA&hl=en_US
<nhandler> kim0: Out of curiosity, where was LP saying you should be able to login?
<kim0> nhandler: not that .. but I was part of the teams that have access
<holstein> ubuntu forums news & general community news are still empty
<kim0> so I'm still waiting to get an account I guess
<nhandler> kim0: Alright. I think I see what happened. akgraner set up the Community team as the owner of the various News LP teams. But it looks like the community team also got added as an administrator member. You personally do not appear to have been a direct member of ~ubuntu-fridge. You can read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fridge/Submit for information on submitting stories. If it looks like you will be submitting a lot, we can ...
<nhandler> ... gradually work you up to being a normal fridge editor
<kim0> nhandler: so administrators cannot post news ?
<kim0> nhandler: I'm gonna be doing the unity weekly report many times, so I guess I need access yeah
<nhandler> kim0: The WP site is not linked to the LP team. And while you are technically a member (at least for the time being) of ~ubuntu-fridge, you never actually went through the process of getting approved.
<kim0> ah got it
<nhandler> kim0: So you are doing those now instead of jcastro?
<kim0> nhandler: we'll both be working on unity+ensemble
<nhandler> kim0: Right now, there is the Ubuntu account (noted on that wiki page) that will let you write the post but not publish it. I could also set you up with a kim0 account with the same level of access if you would prefer
<kim0> nhandler: I guess give me a separate account yeah ..
<kim0> I can have Jorge approve them I guess for now
<nhandler> kim0: Just post the link in here. That will probably be the fastest.
<kim0> Yeah ok
<kim0> nhandler: so you can create me a low priv account now ?
<kim0> nhandler: got it .. woohoo :)
<nhandler> You've got mail
<kim0> thanks man
<pleia2> nhandler: plans to get UWN out today, or do we want to just hold off until this weekend?
#ubuntu-news 2011-07-07
<holstein> pleia2: if you want to knuckle down and put it out today, i can help out
<pleia2> holstein: I think we're just going to skip this week, it's getting too late
<holstein> sure... we'll have a jump on next weeks material :)
<pleia2> yep :)
<pleia2> nhandler: heh, magically openid is working on ubuntu-news.org again
<nhandler> pleia2: Saw the email. It is working for me now. I can't remember without searching through logs, but I think this might have been due to a missing curl. If so, it is possible it got pulled in for another web app on the server. But feel free to reply and get the RT ticket closed
<nhandler> Actually, the curl issue is still showing up as not fixed on http://ubuntu-news.org/wp-admin/options-general.php?page=openid , so I'm not sure what happened
<NRWlion> there i greet you
<MrChrisDruif> You?
<MrChrisDruif> Greet me?
<NRWlion> it was not especially you but as u are stalking me you are included as well :)
<MrChrisDruif> Stalking? Well, won't happy that much anymore ;)
<NRWlion> pardon?
<NRWlion> MrChrisDruif: what do you mean by "wont happen anymore"
<MrChrisDruif> Much ;)
<MrChrisDruif> You might have missed it, but I've stopped school (grades weren't high enough) so I've got to cut down my time with the various teams I'm in
<NRWlion> MrChrisDruif: yeah you mentioned sth like this
<NRWlion> but honestly i liked the kind of jokes between the two of us ^^
<MrChrisDruif> I know, I was just pulling your leg ;)
<NRWlion> what legs? missed both at the football stadium last night
<MrChrisDruif> Your third?
<NRWlion> no ^^ i am just feeling not able to walk atm.
<NRWlion> i was on fifa world championship game yesterday
<NRWlion> totally exciting but today i am paying the price
<NRWlion> :D
<pleia2> adding alpha2 release announcement to fridge
<nhandler> Bah, beat me to it :(
#ubuntu-news 2011-07-08
<pleia2> put in MP for ListSecurity.py so we can have nice command line options for that script too \o/
<pleia2> (also cleaned up comments for ListUpdates.py in the same commit)
<pleia2> of course now that I've committed this I want to merge the two script because there is so much duplicate code between them
<pleia2> also want to add error handling....
<pleia2> ...but no, no, I have too much other stuff to do :)
<NRWlion> reporting for homeoffice duty :(
<NRWlion> hey there!
<NRWlion> pleia2: are you there?
 * zkriesse pretends he's the awesome pleia2 :)
<NRWlion> zkriesse: hey buddy
<zkriesse> Yo man
<zkriesse> How goes it
<NRWlion> pretty $%%&%$§%&
<zkriesse> ugh
<zkriesse> I know that feeling bro
<NRWlion> zkriesse: still running on linux? or able for skype?
<zkriesse> im on netbook :)
<zkriesse> I'm trying to figure out how to get the webcam and mic set up on it
<holstein> i cant seem to get the mic to work with google+
<pleia2> NRWlion: am now :)
<NRWlion> hey pleia2 in one of our previous talks here you mentioned that Akgraner still has some files you might need for work here at the team. is this still active?
<NRWlion> cause i have her on the facebook line atm and could try to arrange some things
<holstein> AK and i are pretty close too if you need
<holstein> shes only about 30 minutes drive away :)
<pleia2> she has a list of news sources she looks at each week that would be useful to have
<holstein> we working on our LoCo
<holstein> we are*
<NRWlion> pleia2: copy that. if i get her on the line i will ask for that list and provide you the info
 * pleia2 has a look at the blueprint
<pleia2> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-o-ubuntu-news-team
<pleia2> [akgraner] Link to suggested links wiki page: TODO
<pleia2> is the one we need the most
<holstein> pleia2: i pinged her.. she was around earlier for a minute
<holstein> you know whats up, so she's in and out...
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> I haven't wanted to push, we're doing ok :)
<zkriesse> I sure hope Amber starts feeling better, she's had it pretty rough :(
<holstein> yeah, i wont push either... but she's been chatty, which is great :)
<zkriesse> Speaking of ill people etc how is Caligula pleia2 ?
<pleia2> zkriesse: well, the good news is that his ultrasound came back showing no problems, the bad news is we still don't know what's causing high protein levels
<zkriesse> :(
<pleia2> so now we need to decide whether to bring him to a specialist
<zkriesse> Which can be costly etc
<pleia2> yeah, this has all been costly :\
<pleia2> $500 for the ultrasound
<pleia2> but they have insurance with a $1000 deductable, which we're close to now
<pleia2> so assuming they approve all the claims, money isn't an issue really, just the stress of the poor critter
<zkriesse> :(
<zkriesse> Well I hope he's ok :)
<pleia2> thanks :)
<pleia2> he *seems* fine, it's all very weird
<nhandler> pleia2: We also need the followup news team leadership blog post draft that she had started (which explains sort of her vision of it). Otherwise, I guess we could draft one ourselves from scratch
#ubuntu-news 2011-07-09
<pleia2> so, I have a lot of planet posts to get through to flesh out the google doc
<pleia2> hopefully my internet will stop being horrible (comcast is sending out a second tech tonight)
<pleia2> otherwise I'll do some coffee shop hopping tomorrow ;)
<pleia2> there are 5 starbucks' in the 2 block radius, plus independent shops, if I order a small thing in each one...
<nhandler> I'll update the non-article sections
<pleia2> thanks, you can try out my new security script :)
<nhandler> pleia2: I already did ;) I still want to improve them a bit. I had to manually go through the list to find the ones for the past week.
<NRWlion> \o/
 * NRWlion waves into the round
<NRWlion> any1 there?
<pleia2> ok, populating the doc with some new planet stuff now
<pleia2> pulled brainstorm and ask ubuntu stuff from last week, we can fill that in again tomorrow
<pleia2> we'll need the "ubuntu stats" there for now so tomorrow we can update with +/- "since last issue"
<pleia2> or since last week
<pleia2> "In other news" seems to be all generic "linux" news, how do we feel about that?
<holstein> pleia2: i put some in like that
<holstein> some things i thought were relavant
<holstein> unless you wiped it all
 * holstein looking
<pleia2> didn't wipe anything :)
<pleia2> just added
<pleia2> anyway, everything I liked from planet is now there
<pleia2> need summaries :)
<holstein> yeah... i was just trying to find things
<holstein> blow those out as you see fit
<pleia2> oh, I did delete the link to the FCM podcast (we covered it last issue)
<holstein> i was grabbing and summarizing as i went over the weekend
<pleia2> cool
<pleia2> I'm going to wander off and work on other things, tomorrow morning I'll check back on how we're doing summary-wise, and maybe see if I can find some more news articles
<pleia2> we're looking good though
#ubuntu-news 2011-07-10
<NRWlion> hi
<NRWlion> formula1 time ... be back tonight!
 * pleia2 waves
<pleia2> https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AdKZelXU8Y2LZGNrcHRkYmhfODlkODNxNnRnZA&hl=en&pli=1
<pleia2> need summaries :)
<holstein> pleia2: im busy today :/
<holstein> 2 concerts
<holstein> i'll be around some tomorrow though
<pleia2> ok
<holstein> maybe we could move some of those blog posts from 'the planet' down to the 'blog-0-sphere' ?
<pleia2> nah, blogosphere is specifically non-planet
<holstein> cool
<pleia2> have to keep them separate because planet is from project members, and blogosphere is meant to be more outside the core community
<pleia2> we need more summary writers, I'm going to blog about this need and offer to collect email addresses of people who want to be informed when we're ready to accept summaries (a few people have told me that they don't want to ues irc)
#ubuntu-news 2012-07-02
<pleia2> ok, sent off to editors, and anyone else who wishes to do editorial review: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue272
<pleia2> (I ended up finishing up the Planet section and a couple others, and bullet-pointing the rest)
<pleia2> going to publish
<nhandler> \o/
<pleia2> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue272
<dholbach> yoohoo
<philipballew> Nice job everyone on the newsletter
<Silverlion> philipballew: evening
<philipballew> hello Silverlion
#ubuntu-news 2012-07-04
<bkerensa> pleia2: big update to mailing lists coming soon :D
<Silverlion> o/
<nhandler> bkerensa: Any hints on what that update might concern? And are we talking about lists.ubuntu.com mailing lists?
<Silverlion> morning nhandler
<nhandler> Silverlion: I'm actually about to head to sleep ;)
<Silverlion> well then i wish you to have a good rest
<nhandler> :)
#ubuntu-news 2012-07-05
<dholbach> good morning
<nhandler> pleia2: I'm about to head out. I'll be back late Friday. I know you are going to be gone. Just let me know sometime before you leave if you still want me to publish UWN monday?
<Pendulum> nhandler: she's already left for her vacation
<akgraner> nhandler, how the heck are you...
<pleia2> nhandler: thanks, I'll let you know :)
 * pleia2 is indeed in Maine!
<pleia2> going up to meet my newly created relative today :)
<Myrtti> congratulations for the parent for forking the process
<pleia2> thanks, my sister should be let out of the hospital today, the baby is going to take a bit longer since he's so tiny
#ubuntu-news 2012-07-06
<dholbach> good morning
<bkerensa> dholbach: ello
<dholbach> hi bkerensa
<bkerensa> dholbach: PM?
<dholbach> sure
#ubuntu-news 2012-07-07
<nhandler> akgraner: A bit late, but I'm doing well. Just got back from a mini vacation to the Wisconsin Dells.
#ubuntu-news 2012-07-08
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: what day and time is the QA?
<bkerensa> Q+A?
<JoseeAntonioR> bkerensa: 26
<bkerensa> kk
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: do we know what time yet?
<JoseeAntonioR> bkerensa: still need to confirm with jcastro
<bkerensa> k
<pleia2> if anyone has some time today, still need summaries for the blogosphere, other news and podcasts: http://bit.ly/vDkJyf
<pleia2> we'll bullet-poing them if needed, but it's nice not to have to :)
 * pleia2 works on stats
<pleia2> nhandler: I should be able to handle release early tomorrow morning
<pleia2> done \o/
<nhandler> Great pleia2. I should be around as well if you find you need some last minute help
<pleia2> thanks :)
<pleia2> we're pretty much done with summaries, so I'm sending it off to editors now
<pleia2> I might do one last minute sweep through of articles tonight and release late tonight (so it will be tomorrow UTC)
<pleia2> ok, 273 is off to the editors https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue273
<nhandler> :)
<pleia2> ok, off for the day for family stuff, later all :)
#ubuntu-news 2013-07-01
<pleia2> PaulW2U: thank you!
<pleia2> Unit193: work your link magic please! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue323
<Unit193> But I've seen none broken recently, I iz so saded!  Sure.
<smartboyhw> lol
<pleia2> I did stats while on an airplane, high chance this time ;)
<smartboyhw> pleia2, :O
<smartboyhw> On an airplane!!?!?!?!??!!??!
<Unit193> It didn't like a couple of them, but they were actually all right.
<pleia2> smartboyhw: some of the carriers here in the US have started offering internet on their transcontinental flights
<pleia2> Unit193: thanks :)
<smartboyhw> pleia2, damn it. You guys are lucky then:(
<pleia2> smartboyhw: it's slow and expensive :)
<Unit193> https://www.google.com/producer/editions/CAowv4-oBw/full_circle_magazine_74_lite seems to block HEAD, and it didn't seem to like the CA of opensource.com.
<pleia2> ah, fun
<pleia2> that reminds me, I should check that out on my tablet
<Unit193> (And of course the typical Ubuntu links that don't permit HEAD...)
<smartboyhw> pleia2, how expensive?
<smartboyhw> And you're still in NY or?
<pleia2> smartboyhw: $10/hr or $21.99 for the whole flight
<smartboyhw> pleia2, holy...
<smartboyhw> pleia2, I do wonder though: Shouldn't that "Next meeting" header be removed from the topic? It's been a long time without meetings...
<pleia2> smartboyhw: we do hope to have one some day :)
<pleia2> we do need them from time to time
<smartboyhw> pleia2, some day = 50 years later? :P
<pleia2> please be nice
<smartboyhw> (kidding)
<pleia2> we used to meet up at UDS, but we don't really have those anymore (and hangouts are hard for some people due to timezones, work schedules, etc), so I anticipate more in the near future
<smartboyhw> pleia2, oh.
<smartboyhw> pleia2, BTW, private message?
<pleia2> ok
<dholbach> good morning
<pleia2> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue323
#ubuntu-news 2013-07-02
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2013-07-03
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2013-07-04
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2013-07-05
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2013-07-06
<pleia2> sent off to summary writers http://bit.ly/vDkJyf
 * PaulW2U feeling out of his comfort zone now that he has no PC and only a couple of laptops to write summaries on. Hoping someone else comes along to help out .......
 * smartboyhw will not write this week's summary in objection to the stupid rules of the Juju Charm Championships
#ubuntu-news 2013-07-07
<PaulW2U> pleia2: summaries now finished unless any new links are added. Glad I found an old USB keyboard to plug in to the laptop :o)
<pleia2> PaulW2U: you rock, thank you :)
<PaulW2U> We need more summary writers. Where have they all gone?
<pleia2> I might need to do another call for them, people get burnt out and go on vacations in the summer
<smartboyhw> like me for instance, I'm not 'ere till 30th july starting from 10th
<PaulW2U> pleia2: I'll do whatever I can to help out but I don't like writing summaries for things that I don't understand or know little about hence your plea for help when you find a number of unwritten summaries on a Sunday evening (my time).
 * pleia2 nods
<Pendulum> pleia2: if you need any more help summary today, feel free to poke me. I'll definitely make sure to get in some editorial review this week, as well.
 * pleia2 loves PaulW2U's summaries, very little editing required
<pleia2> Unit193: do your thing? :) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue324
<pleia2> waiting on translations stats, but otherwise ready for review
#ubuntu-news 2014-06-30
<pleia2> anyone have time to write any summaries? looks like I've been on my own for this one
<pleia2> since we're so lean on stories and next week has holidays, I'm inclined to skip a week of publishing
<pleia2> won't publish tomorrow, publishing on the 7th instead
<pleia2> covering 2 weeks
#ubuntu-news 2014-07-02
<mhall119> pleia2: I sent a summary and video link from last weeks UE Live! to the news team ML, and I just sent copy for the donations report for posting to fridge, are those getting through?
<pleia2> mhall119: when did you send?
<pleia2> ah yes, those went through
<mhall119> just now for the donations report
<mhall119> ok, thanks
<mhall119> I didn't hear back on the video, I'm hoping what I sent was useful
<pleia2> UEL will be in next UWN (we didn't publish this week due to little news + holiday this week, release on Monday will be 2 weeks)
<mhall119> ok
<pleia2> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2014/07/02/community-donations-funding-report-q1-2014/
<pleia2> it'll hit planet in about 40 years when the cache times out ;)
<mhall119> thanks pleia2
<belkinsa> I have a question, who can post news to the List?
#ubuntu-news 2014-07-03
<pleia2> anyone can post to ubuntu-news-team@lists.ubuntu.com, unsubscribed people are just moderated
<pleia2> only jose, akgraner and I can post to ubuntu-news@lists.ubuntu.com, since it's only for announcing the newsletter
<belkinsa> Oh, I see.
<pleia2> belkinsa: including your blog post in UWN (I also saw you posted to the mailing list)
<belkinsa> pleia2, yeah, I posted the news to wrong list and that's why I asked who can post to that list and noticed that I posted it in the wrong one.
<pleia2> belkinsa: it's the right mailing list to bring it to our attention :) but if it lands on planet we do a pretty good job of including it
#ubuntu-news 2014-07-05
<pleia2> ok, newsletter sent off to summary writers, fingers crossed that we get some folks pitching in this week
<pleia2> I'll also write a blog post trying to recruit again
<Unit193> pleia2: Happy 4th.
<pleia2> Unit193: thanks, you too :)
#ubuntu-news 2014-07-06
<pleia2> no luck with summary writers again this week, anyone around to pitch in?
 * pleia2 skips out for a bit for lunch
#ubuntu-news 2015-06-29
<pleia2> anyone around to do summaries? we need a lot
<pleia2> whoever is working on summaries, please remember to add your name to the document :)
 * Unit193 adds his name for good luck.
<pleia2> ok, just two more In the Press ones to go
<pleia2> I've moved over the rest and will work on adding stats
<pleia2> need to go do a thing, if anyone wants to hop on those last two summaries that would be great
<pleia2> sent off to editors
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue423
<pleia2> and if our mysterious summary writer wants to add their name to the wiki, please do :)
<Unit193> Slightly different output this week, one site timed out (their problem), and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/Server/201506023
<Unit193> 06023 → 0623
<pleia2> aha, thanks, fixing
<pleia2> nice catch
<Unit193> Sure, glad to find it before release.
 * PaulW2U all of our summary writers are mysterious
<ahoneybun> http://www.linux.com/news/software/linux-kernel/836637-linux-41-release-record-developer-participation
<PaulW2U> ahoneybun: please feel free to add articles to the prep doc yourself - http://bit.ly/vDkJyf
<PaulW2U> this should go under "Other Articles of Interest" as it's not Ubuntu specific
<PaulW2U> editorial review done
<pleia2> thanks PaulW2U
#ubuntu-news 2015-06-30
<pleia2> ok, release time
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 423 for the week June 22 - 28, 2015 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue423
<pleia2> hm, we should add our social media things to the newsletter template
<pleia2> blogged again, so hopefully I can dig up some new contributors
 * ahoneybun has reweeted
<pleia2> thank you!
<ahoneybun> yep
#ubuntu-news 2015-07-03
<pleia2> added 14.10 EOL announcement to fridge
<pleia2> also, aww utopic <3 <3
<pleia2> I have upgraded all my systems, but I shall miss the unicorn release
<Unit193> Keep the wallpaper.
 * pleia2 has :)
<pleia2> still using a pink one from knome
<pleia2> woo, newsletter is looking good
<Unit193> (He gave me a black one)  Well that's good then.
<pleia2> nice
#ubuntu-news 2015-07-04
<pleia2> sent off to summary writers
<ahoneybun> I have crappie internet where I am atm
<ahoneybun> So I'll see if I can get some done at a public WiFi somewhere
#ubuntu-news 2015-07-05
<PaulW2U> all summaries done although there's a couple that could do with a little extra text :)
<pleia2> thanks, noted
<pleia2> added a pcworld article that has one of the better descriptions of snappy vs .deb-based Ubuntu that I've seen
 * pleia2 moves over summaries and preps for editors
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue424
<pleia2> sent off to editors
<Unit193> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/precise-changes/2015-June/024073.htm zat one.
<pleia2> thanks
<pleia2> fixed!
#ubuntu-news 2016-07-04
<tsimonq2> pleia2: heh, I haven't even looked at it yet
 * tsimonq2 sleeps and reviews tomorrow
<pleia2> still need editorial review of the newsletter from folks today if anyone can make some time :) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue472
<tsimonq2> pleia2: 10 mins and I'm on it :)
<pleia2> thanks
<tsimonq2> pleia2: system76, System 76, or System76?
<pleia2> System76
<tsimonq2> alright, correcting
<pleia2> tip: go to their website and look how they format it in the page footer
<pleia2> I do this for all kinds of sites, especially news sites, like TechRepublic
<tsimonq2> oh okay thanks :)
<pleia2> took me a while to figure out that trick :)
<tsimonq2> some of these summaries... :/
<tsimonq2> it's just trivial things but there's a couple that I'm not understanding what they are saying
 * tsimonq2 rereads some articles and figures things out
<pleia2> it happens, not all our summary writers are native speakers, they get better with time :)
<tsimonq2> alright :)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: lgtm
<pleia2> thanks
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> have a nice 4th!
<tsimonq2> you yoo pleia2 :)
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 472 for the week June 27 - July 3, 2016 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue472
#ubuntu-news 2016-07-05
<Unit193> pleia2: Looks fine.
<pleia2> :)
<ahoneybun> <3 System76
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: it was actually your article's summary I had to correcr
<tsimonq2> *correct
<ahoneybun> mine got in?
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: yep
#ubuntu-news 2016-07-07
<pleia2> added https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2016-July/003492.html to the fridge
<tsimonq2> pleia2: \o/
#ubuntu-news 2016-07-08
<ahoneybun> pleia2: want to fly down to Fl for a Women IT event on July 20?
<ahoneybun> or send stickers :)
<pleia2> ahoneybun: I can check to see if I have any Ubuntu Women stickers left :)
<pleia2> too short notice to come down though, have other plans
<ahoneybun> of course I figured I'd try
<ahoneybun> lol
<pleia2> ahoneybun: can you email me to remind me to look later? (doing work things now)
<pleia2> + remind me of your addres :)
<ahoneybun> XD
<ahoneybun> email or pm?
<pleia2> email please
<ahoneybun> k
<ahoneybun> sent
#ubuntu-news 2016-07-09
<tsimonq2> hey pleia2, you working on summaries? I'm seeing your cursor by === Star Cloud PCG03U is a compact Ubuntu PC for $90 ===
<tsimonq2> pleia2: just wondering if you were working on the summary or not
<pleia2> tsimonq2: nah, just have a tab open at my desktop
<pleia2> edit away :)
<tsimonq2> alright thanks pleia2 :)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: weird, any reason why the space between === Daniel Pocock: Can you help with monitoring packages in Debian and Ubuntu? === and the link is grey?
<tsimonq2> pleia2: if not, I'll correct
<pleia2> tsimonq2: do whatever you think is right, I'm away from my desk until tomorrow evening
 * pleia2 disconnect
<tsimonq2> pleia2: alright, bye :)
#ubuntu-news 2016-07-10
<pleia2> nice work again this week on the summaries!
<pleia2> adding a few more from planet and news over the weekend
<tsimonq2> pleia2: hey, I just thought I'd note something common I'm seeing in the summaries. I'm seeing something like this "... from omgubuntu.co.uk ..." instead of "... from OMG! Ubuntu! ..."
<tsimonq2> pleia2: first of all, am I right to correct it to the latter?
<tsimonq2> pleia2: also, I wonder if it's on the wiki as something not to do
<pleia2> tsimonq2: you can correct them whenever
<pleia2> and yeah, we can add it to the style guidelines
<tsimonq2> pleia2: alright, I'll do that
<pleia2> we want the proper name of the publication, not just the URL (unless the URL is the proper name)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: I'm a little against adding https://www.maketecheasier.com/snap-packages-vs-flatpacks/ in the newsletter, it has some wrong information, saying, "...and the technology is hard-coded to use the Snap package store. Some may be nervous of this, as Ubuntu has total control, and in fact in order to make a Snap package you’ll need to sign a Contributor License Agreement (something that some peopl
<tsimonq2> e are very much against)." which if I remember correctly was proven wrong by http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2016/06/howto-host-your-own-snap-store.html
<tsimonq2> pleia2: thoughts?
<pleia2> tsimonq2: I was under the impression that you still needed to sign the CLA
<pleia2> tsimonq2: the article by dustin is about hosting you own whole store, outside of Ubuntu's ecosystem
<pleia2> so the author of the article is conflating some things
<tsimonq2> pleia2: hmm, I didn't think you needed to sign the CLA o upload to your own store
<tsimonq2> pleia2: but besides that point, it says that you need to use Ubuntu's store
<tsimonq2> pleia2: which is wrong
<pleia2> well, realistically speaking there aren't any third party snap stores
<pleia2> dustin's article speaks in hypotheticals as a response to criticism
<pleia2> we can leave an editorial disclaimer in our summary, but I think the article still has a lot of valuable points
<tsimonq2> pleia2: alright
<tsimonq2> pleia2: wow, including me and you, we had seven contributors to the newsletter this week!
<pleia2> yeah :D
<pleia2> after the epic fail that was pleia2-writes-everything there has been an uptick
<tsimonq2> pleia2: \o/
<tsimonq2> pleia2: I would link to Dustin's article in the editorial note
<pleia2> I'll think about it, that makes it a bit longer than I'd like, and we've already reported on his article
<tsimonq2> pleia2: ruh roh, register wall: http://www.infoworld.com/article/3091884/linux/review-ubuntu-server-16-04-lts-shines.html
<tsimonq2> alright
<tsimonq2> pleia2: similar to the paywall :P
<pleia2> sigh, we'll have to delete it
<pleia2> it was free earlier this week, but I guess it expired
<tsimonq2> pleia2: done
<tsimonq2> or maybe you registered? ;)
<pleia2> nope
<pleia2> a lot of these pay/register wall things have a free period
<pleia2> it's hit is a few times
<tsimonq2> oh really? huh
<pleia2> yeah, usually 5 to 7 days
<tsimonq2> pleia2: other than that, it has a 👍 from me, all the summaries are done! (not an editorial 👍, it's just that the summaries are a  all done :P)
<pleia2> M?
<tsimonq2> pleia2: that's a thumbs up unicode symbol
<pleia2> oh, haha
<tsimonq2> grrr wiki
<tsimonq2> pleia2: I was going to edit those style guidelines but the wiki doesn't like me right now :(
<tsimonq2> pleia2: edited, how does it look?
<pleia2> lgtm
<tsimonq2> pleia2: \o/
#ubuntu-news 2017-07-03
<tsimonq2> jose: \o/
#ubuntu-news 2017-07-05
<tsimonq2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 512 for the week June 26 - July 2, 2017 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue512
#ubuntu-news 2017-07-07
<guiverc_t> plan 3, cano 7, pres 1, blog 7(+1), audv 1  ... but not fri.evening in most of world so likely will be more
<tsimonq2> guiverc_t: Thanks, good work as always :)
<guiverc_t> summary email sent; fyi:  blogo stuff on 16.10EOL I'd like to move to general; due topic [EOL] - agree?
<guiverc_t> moved: following #473
<guiverc_t> (but note #473 was post-eol; we're still pre-EOL)
#ubuntu-news 2018-07-02
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Sean Davis: Xubuntu Development Update June 2018 @ https://bluesabre.org/2018/06/05/xubuntu-development-update-june-2018/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Sean Davis: Xubuntu Development Update July 2018 @ https://bluesabre.org/2018/07/01/xubuntu-development-update-july-2018/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Nathan Haines: Declaring the Commencement of the Ubuntu Free Culture Showcase for 18.10 @ https://www.nhaines.com/blog/2018/07/02/declaring-commencement-ubuntu-free-culture-showcase-18.10/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: SUSE Linux Sold in $2.5 billion Deal @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=132940 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Wild_Man> Hello krytarik and Bashing-om I am here for a few minutes do you want me to publish my usual?
<krytarik> Hi Wild_Man.  And yep, I also just arrived myself. :)
<Wild_Man> krytarik, okay I will do them right now
<krytarik> Wild_Man: I don't see the newsletter in the ubuntu-news archive yet.
<krytarik> Wild_Man: Well, that's because you sent the full one to the team mailing list instead. >>
<Wild_Man> I knew I did but I am going to send it to the right one also, I just received a phone call that delayed me
<Wild_Man> mailing list done
<krytarik> I see, got the bounces already. :P  And thanks.  Already did all the social stuff btw.
<Wild_Man> I saw that
<Wild_Man> do you want me to remove the bounces due to failure?
<Wild_Man> some are because of replies in a different language to our email
<krytarik> Nah, I'll do it myself.
<Wild_Man> Okay
<krytarik> I mean I'm properly keeping track of those, so yeah..
<Wild_Man> okay, you them into a file?
<krytarik> Yes, I got a file for this.
<Wild_Man> cool
<Wild_Man> I have to run out for a while before it rains again
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 534 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/07/02/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-534/
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Wild_Man : I too am back on scene - what remains to be done ?
<krytarik> Hi Bashing-om.  Only the post-publishing wiki stuff.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: K  I do them then :)
<Bashing-om> That's a wrap folks for UWN534.
<krytarik> Thanks.  Already starting over.. >_>
<Bashing-om> Uhhhh - ubuntu is gaining fame: " One such excellent option for those with old hardware is Bodhi Linux. This is a lightweight operating system that is based on the wildly popular Ubuntu ..." .
#ubuntu-news 2018-07-03
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: SUSE Linux to Be Acquired by Swedish Company EQT Partners for $2.5 Billion @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/suse-linux-to-be-acquired-by-swedish-company-eqt-partners-for-2-5-billion-521808.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu Studio Have Released a Free Guide to Audio Production on Linux @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=132833 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stuart Langridge: EU Copyright Reform: a letter to my MEP, Siôn Simon, about Article 13 @ http://www.kryogenix.org/days/2018/07/03/article-13-mep/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: YouTube Music Support Arrives in Google Play Music Desktop Player @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=132743 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 534 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/07/02/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-534/ (by krytarik)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: elementary OS Juno Hits Beta, Available to Download Now @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=132975 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2018-07-04
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Raphaël Hertzog: My Free Software Activities in June 2018 @ https://raphaelhertzog.com/2018/07/04/my-free-software-activities-in-june-2018/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: This Video Showcases the Best Features of Deepin Linux @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=133007 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux Mint 18.3 Users Can Now Upgrade to Linux Mint 19 "Tara," Here's How @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-mint-18-3-users-can-now-upgrade-to-linux-mint-19-tara-here-s-how-521830.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Kdenlive Video Editor Has a New Beta, Needs Your Help Testing @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=133008 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Michael Hall: Joining the Linux Foundation @ https://mhall119.com/blog/joining-the-linux-foundation/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Marco Trevisan (Treviño): I’m going to GUADEC (with Ubuntu Desktop team)! @ https://blog.3v1n0.net/informatica/linux/im-going-to-guadec-with-ubuntu-desktop-team/
#ubuntu-news 2018-07-05
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: View GIFs on the Command Line (Because Why Not, Right?) @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=132831 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Dell Launches World's Most Powerful 15" and 17" Laptops Powered by Ubuntu Linux @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/dell-launches-world-s-most-powerful-15-and-17-laptops-powered-by-ubuntu-linux-521849.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: LibreOffice 6.1 Release Candidate Available Now for Final Bug Hunting Session @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/libreoffice-6-1-release-candidate-available-now-for-final-bug-hunting-session-521850.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S11E17 – At Seventeen - Ubuntu Podcast @ http://ubuntupodcast.org/2018/07/05/s11e17-at-seventeen/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: CentOS Linux 6.10 Released with Retpoline-Based Mitigations for Spectre V2 Flaw @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/centos-linux-6-10-released-with-retpoline-based-mitigations-for-spectre-v2-flaw-521851.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Outs Major Kernel Security Updates for All Supported Ubuntu Linux OSes @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-outs-new-kernel-security-updates-for-all-supported-ubuntu-linux-oses-521853.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: GIMP 2.10.4 Released with Faster Start Up Times, Auto-Straighten Tool @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=133054 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2018-07-06
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Launchpad News: Launchpad news, June 2018 @ http://blog.launchpad.net/general/launchpad-news-june-2018
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Lubuntu Blog: This Week in Lubuntu Development #6 @ https://lubuntu.me/this-week-in-lubuntu-development-6/
<guiverc_d> frdige.ubuntu.com
<guiverc_d> (opps sorry for last) - put https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2018-July/000232.html  up on fridge?   (PRE-eol notices are usually missed [not done]; 15.10 was last done)
<krytarik> Yeah, then let's wait.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) Will Reach End of Life on July 19, 2018 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-17-10-artful-aardvark-will-reach-end-of-life-on-july-19-2018-521863.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu 18.10 (Cosmic Cuttlefish) Wallpaper Contest Is Now Open for Entries @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-18-10-cosmic-cuttlefish-wallpaper-contest-is-now-open-for-entries-521866.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: How to Upgrade to Linux Mint 19 (In 4 Simple Steps) @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=133022 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: OpenMandriva Lx 4 Launching Soon with KDE Plasma 5.13, GCC 8.1, and Linux 4.18 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/openmandriva-lx-4-launching-soon-with-kde-plasma-5-13-gcc-8-1-and-linux-4-18-521867.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Fixes Ubuntu 14.04 LTS Regression Causing Boot Failures on AMD PCs @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-fixes-ubuntu-14-04-lts-regression-causing-boot-failures-on-amd-pcs-521868.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Mozilla Firefox 61 "Quantum" Web Browser Is Now Available for Ubuntu Linux Users @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/mozilla-firefox-61-quantum-web-browser-is-now-available-for-ubuntu-linux-users-521869.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2018-07-07
<Bashing-om> was Chris to the rescue :P Sweat condition 5 is terminated .
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Costales: Podcast Ubuntu y otras hierbas S02Extra2: Entrevista a Alberto Larraz, organizador de Obri... @ http://thinkonbytes.blogspot.com/2018/07/podcast-ubuntu-y-otras-hierbas.html (by noreply@blogger.com (Marcos Costales))
<oerheks> https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/p/ubuntu-unleashed-2019-edition/fgqpf3gzwvkd
<oerheks> no that url is no joke
<Bashing-om> Something we should report :  The GNOME Foundation Is Hiring (gnome.org) >> https://tech.slashdot.org/story/18/07/07/0314241/the-gnome-foundation-is-hiring?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Slashdot%2Fslashdot+%28Slashdot%29 .
<Bashing-om> pleia2: Are you available ? I wiped out our doc and can not restore . Any help ?
<guiverc_d> yeah i just get spinning thing when I try and view changes made Bashing-om - gdocs isn't co-operating :(
<Bashing-om> guiverc_d: We my have it's tail on a knot now .
<guiverc_d> :) - i'm closing browser, will try again
<guiverc_d> nah - i'll back out - krytarik is here :)
<krytarik> Well, only I've been trying it all the time before too - but somehow magically it worked now. :P
<Bashing-om> Ohhhh It is it is !
#ubuntu-news 2018-07-08
<pleia2> glad you got it sorted :)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::uwn-commits:: Updates: Make Python 3 like previous commit. @ http://git.launchpad.net/uwn/commit/?id=c8187d051d41fdb2d9f60f140400d1e9235f5505 (by Krytarik Raido)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::uwn-commits:: Add used templates. @ http://git.launchpad.net/uwn/commit/?id=a9845c1aad19293d50158503c4ee6bf211b77ed5 (by Krytarik Raido)
#ubuntu-news 2019-07-01
<Bashing-om> WIKI585 now up for review - Is this what we want to present to the world ?
<guiverc> Bashing-om, did you highlight "Began" in gdoc; it was the only thing that stood out for me in readthru; comment made in gdoc
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Looking at Gdoc.
<Bashing-om> guiverc: The sentence is a bit dangling .. but I accept that it reads OK. We could flesh the sentence out.
<guiverc> My english isn't good enough to worry about it, it'll be understood; but in wiki-read-thru I try and be critical, and that struck me as possibly-incorrect..
<guiverc> It reads okay to you - good enough; we can act if we have another also see a problem, or do nothing if ..
<Bashing-om> guiverc: I am sure I looked and considered, And yeah let's see what others have to say :) - I can and do get burned out and just not able to force the thinking process :P
<Bashing-om> guiverc: This issue for me has been especially stressfull - be good for a careful proofreading as I am not confident that I have made no errors.
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I am going to take a look but I am still under the weather
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: I have done the best I can, is up to yall to make it better :)
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, your efforts are so very much appreciated!:)
<Bashing-om> (or the More accurate)
<guiverc> very much apprecaited Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Wild_Man I be that junior - gofer - part of this "team", Always open to how things can be better.
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I posted and asked for admin input about this thread https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2421578 that is in the UWN because it involves a troll, I personally think we should replace it, I will wait for admin input, it will not be hard to expand the search parameter to include like the top 8 threads so we will have more to choose from right? he trolled several threads in the last week
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Glad you caught it - not that big of a deal to swap out that "2421578" link.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Serge Hallyn: My phone’s not dumb, it just looks it. @ https://s3hh.wordpress.com/2019/07/01/my-phones-not-dumb-it-just-looks-it/
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I didn't think so I probably should have just asked for it to be done but I decided best to ask for admin input, hopefully someone will reply in time if not I think I will give the OKay to switch it out anyway
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: We have time - will swap the item out on your do-it command :P
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, okay, thanks
<Wild_Man> I think it is not putting our best foot forward in terms of the forum, that thread probably would not have made the top 5 if not for the troll and dragging it off topic
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: by the way .. the Uforum script pulls in lots .. we just pick the 1st 5 hits.
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I thought you were doing a manual search each week?
<Bashing-om> Then best no thought at all --- just replace the troll link !
<Wild_Man> Let's give it until tomorrow and give the admins a chance to chime in
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Nope .. directions for the forum script is on the WIKI setup page( thanks krytarik).
<Wild_Man> I am not myself right now running a fever and under the weather, or I probably would have just made the call myself
<Wild_Man> I now I asked about it a few times but I never received a positive answer about that he could create one so I thought he never did, I will have to look at it when I feel better
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: I am happy to wait for a do-it .. having the Admins consider it gives UWN a bit nore exposure :P
<Bashing-om> nore/more*
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I lot of things I make the call on and I can probably do it in this case no on but us would even know but they are the ones that make policy or the forum and we usually just report the first 5 threads, but I do try to look and make sure they are not bad
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Do not support the efforts of a troll. I replace that item with no qualms at all :)
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, that is my thought as well, he is now trolling the mint forum
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, here should to be for? The last piece of code has been merged to allow testing extensions in a downstream shell.
<Wild_Man> I guess it can be either
<Wild_Man> just sounded strange
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, nope you are correct
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: replacing with "Breaking a TCP connection" . as a matter of principal :D
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I think this "Here is detailed the installation of steam, " That is incorrect I believe, did you mean he or here is detailed installation of steam?
<Wild_Man> He as in he detailed the installation of steam?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: "Here" is what I meant .. As a pointer to the article. // and replaced the questionable item in the list now.
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, that is what I thought, thanks
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, this is how it is written "Here is detailed the installation of steam" so really just need to drop "the" from the sentence correct?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: I think not . as "the installation" is specific. Does it not direct the reader's attention to the article ?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: guiverc If there is a better alternative, I be glad to make it so :D
<Wild_Man> Sounds strange to me or it could read " Here is the detailed installation of steam but I believe the needs to be before detailed or dropped, or maybe it is me being a redneck
<guiverc> which are you discussing?
<Wild_Man> guiverc, The Planet
<Wild_Man> I am running Steam/Wine on Ubuntu 19.10 (no 32-bit on the host)
<guiverc> it's slightly awkward to me, but it's just not language that I'd use personally.  I wasn't worried about it.
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: We could make it as ' here is detailed instructions to install ' - but we generally in practice want to avoid "how-to" articles.
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, that is true, but I do think in this case user need to know there is options available
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, it is okay if it works for you
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: My best efforts can always be improved on. You want it as "Here are provided instructions to install" - I can make it.
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, to down play it from being a tutorial may something like "Here is one option for running steam/wine in a 64bit environment"?
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, everything else looks good, I will let you know about the forum thread and replacing it tomorrow
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: The author was very specific for Steam .. not an option .
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: I have already replaced the subject thread.
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, Okay, thanks
<Wild_Man> We can leave the rest as is
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: How about I change to "Simos details the installation of steam" - That work out for us ?
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, on 64bit?
<Bashing-om> Need to capitalize steam anyway - so is but a minor edit anuway :P
<Bashing-om> sure we can do it also as 64 bit.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Teleport is a Simple File Transfer App for Linux Desktops @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=145833 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, it works for me
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Done .. see that you like it now :P
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, all good
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: guiverc:: In light of the milestone that is 32-bit support, have I done it justice in this issue ?
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, yes, good job
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: I have lost sleep over this - I sleep the better now this night :D
<Wild_Man> get some rest tonight
<krytarik> Wild_Man: To clarify, the gathering of top threads on the forums is indeed done manually still, with just a prepared link to initiate a forums search.  But yeah, it's not limiting the amount of results.  And good job spotting this instance of course!
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Thierry Carrez: Open source in 2019, Part 1/3 @ https://ttx.re/open-source-2019-part1.html
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Mageia 7 Released with 2 Years Worth of Updates @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=145864 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Canonical Design Team: Cloud Instance Initialisation with cloud-init @ https://admin.insights.ubuntu.com/2019/07/01/cloud-instance-initialisation-with-cloud-init/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: The KDE ISO Image Writer is Coming to Windows @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=145865 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Alessio Treglia: Cosmos Hub and Reproducible Builds @ http://en.alessiotreglia.com/articles/cosmos-hub-and-reproducible-builds/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Mageia 7 Linux OS Released with Linux 5.1 Kernel, KDE Plasma 5.15 and GNOME 3.32 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/mageia-7-linux-os-released-with-linux-5-1-kernel-kde-plasma-5-15-and-gnome-3-32-526581.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<Bashing-om> Pulling "WIP" .
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: KaOS Linux Gets July Release with KDE Plasma 5.16 Desktop, Linux Kernel 5.1 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kaos-linux-gets-july-release-with-kde-plasma-5-16-desktop-linux-kernel-5-1-526583.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<Bashing-om> M/L is away / doing the Forum next.
<Bashing-om> Forum post done - do-ing the re-directs.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: How to Make Your Plasma Desktop Look This Good @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=145891 (by Joey Sneddon)
<krytarik> You mailed to the team ML twice btw. >_>
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I am going to go ahead and post to the fridge and Social Media
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Great - glad you feel up to it :D
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I do not really feel any better but it is pretty easy to do
<Bashing-om> Re-directs are done. Wild_Man Hope you get feeling the better. I have managed to get some control over my nicoteen drug addiction and I DO feel better.
<tsimonq2> \o/
<Wild_Man> links all check out 2nd for the fridge posting?
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, that is awesome, found out today my wife has pneumonia so she probably gave it to me the reason I have been feeling bad
<Wild_Man> krytarik, did someone say we really do not need a 2nd when publishing uwn to the fridge?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: I know of no reason that we can not go for the Fridge. Ouch - Wife does not need further complications !
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I know last night she was awake most of the night because her lungs were hurting her
<Wild_Man> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/07/01/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-585/
<krytarik> Wild_Man: Myself and tsimonq2 both said so repeatedly, since it's a recurring task.  Also, just dealt with Danny Kilner's request to unsubscribe from the news ML.
<Wild_Man> Thanks krytarik that is what I thought, I was going to get to Danny Kilner's request after I finished publishing so good deal
<krytarik> It was a @gmail.com vs @googlemail.com thing btw.
<Wild_Man> All done
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: krytarik Wiping Gdoc. set it to do UWN586 :)
<Wild_Man> Okay, thanks Bashing-om
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 585 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/07/01/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-585/
<Bashing-om> guiverc: We do UWN586 now :P
<guiverc> :)
#ubuntu-news 2019-07-02
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 585 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/07/01/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-585/ (by wildmanne39)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Security:: Episode 38 @ https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/episode-38/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Debian GNU/Linux 10 "Buster" ISOs Now Ready for Testing Ahead of July 6th Launch @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/debian-gnu-linux-10-buster-isos-now-ready-for-testing-ahead-of-july-6th-launch-526597.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Security-Focused Whonix Linux Is Now Based on Debian GNU/Linux 10 "Buster" @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/security-focused-whonix-linux-is-now-based-on-debian-gnu-linux-10-buster-526598.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Iain Lane: Canonical’s Desktop Team is hiring @ https://blogs.gnome.org/laney/2019/07/02/canonicals-desktop-team-is-hiring/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Want to Change GNOME Shell Font? GNOME Devs Hear Ya! @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=145930 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu 19.10 (Eoan Ermine) Wallpaper Competition Is Now Open for Submissions @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-19-10-eoan-ermine-wallpaper-competition-is-now-open-for-submissions-526599.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Full Circle Magazine: Full Circle Weekly News #137 @ https://fullcirclemagazine.org/podcast/full-circle-weekly-news-137/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux Mint 20 and Future Releases Will Drop Support for 32-bit Installations @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-mint-20-and-future-releases-will-drop-support-for-32-bit-installations-526601.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: MintBox 3 Linux Mint-Powered Mini PC Announced as the Most Powerful MintBox Ever @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/mintbox-3-linux-mint-powered-mini-pc-announced-as-the-most-powerful-mintbox-ever-526602.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: DeaDBeeF Music Player Scores a Minor Update @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=145941 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Linux Mint’s New Mintbox PC is Powerful (But Also Pretty Pricey) @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=145981 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2019-07-03
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: This NexDock 2 Hands-On Video Really Makes Me Want One… @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=146001 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Linux Mint Confirms It’s Dropping 32-bit Releases @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=146008 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: ‘Material Shell’ is Probably The Most Impressive Thing You’ll See This Month @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=146051 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Simos Xenitellis: Reconnecting your LXD installation to the ZFS storage pool @ https://blog.simos.info/reconnecting-your-lxd-installation-to-the-zfs-storage-pool/
#ubuntu-news 2019-07-04
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Canonical Design Team: Faster snap development – additional tips and tricks @ https://admin.insights.ubuntu.com/2019/07/04/faster-snap-development-additional-tips-and-tricks/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S12E13 – Prince of Persia @ https://ubuntupodcast.org/2019/07/04/s12e13-prince-of-persia/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Podcast Ubuntu Portugal: Ep 58 – Tentações @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/2019/07/04/ep-58-tentacoes/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Portugal:: Ep 58 – Tentações @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/2019/07/04/ep-58-tentacoes/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: LibreOffice 6.2.5 Open-Source Office Suite Released with More Than 115 Bug Fixes @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/libreoffice-6-2-5-office-suite-released-with-more-than-115-bug-fixes-526627.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: IPFire Open-Source Linux Firewall Now Patched Against SACK Panic Vulnerabilities @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ipfire-open-source-linux-firewall-now-patched-against-sack-panic-vulnerabilities-526628.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: The 8-inch Chuwi MiniBook Now Touts Support for Ubuntu @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=146074 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2019-07-05
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu 18.10 (Cosmic Cuttlefish) Will Reach End of Life on July 18th, 2019 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-18-10-cosmic-cuttlefish-will-reach-end-of-life-on-july-18th-2019-526629.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<wildmanne39> Hello krytarik, we need to publish to the fridge that 18.10 is reaching EOL right? when do we do that?
<Unit193> I checked the fridge, there wasn't anything good to eat.
<wildmanne39> Unit193, HAHAHA
<Unit193> Sorry, bad joke.  Also a lie, there is something good in the fridge. :(
<wildmanne39> Not in mine either
<krytarik> wildmanne39: Yeah, and of course asap - not sure you are up for it yet, please check back with guiverc.
<wildmanne39> krytarik, I plan too, I did it with his help for 14.04 but still a lot to remember
<guiverc> just sing out if you need anything wildmanne39
<wildmanne39> guiverc, okay, I am not going to do it tonight, it is getting late
<wildmanne39> guiverc, thanks
<guiverc> :)   (i'd typed a 'no probs' response to not tonight, then erased..)
<wildmanne39> :)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Pinebook Pro Adds a KILLER New Feature: Privacy Switches @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=146138 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Canonical Design Team: Ubuntu updates for TCP SACK Panic vulnerabilities @ https://admin.insights.ubuntu.com/2019/07/05/mitigations-for-tcp-sack-panic-vulnerabilities/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: The Ultimate Adwaita Theme For Mozilla Firefox @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=145926 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2019-07-06
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Lubuntu Blog: Lubuntu Eoan Ermine Wallpaper Contest @ https://lubuntu.me/lubuntu-eoan-ermine-wallpaper-contest/
<Bashing-om> guiverc: I got up early this AM to work on the summaries - before doing daily chores only to find that you have attended to them :)
<guiverc> :)   you've time for horse riding, or something else (that's not chores)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Or be lazy and finish the sleep cycle :P
<guiverc> that'd probably be my choice too :)
<Bashing-om> Maybe I do that - later - right now I seeing how the early birds do it :P
<guiverc> :)
#ubuntu-news 2019-07-07
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Debian GNU/Linux 10 "Buster" Operating System Officially Released, Download Now @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/debian-gnu-linux-10-buster-operating-system-officially-released-download-now-526641.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<guiverc> Bashing-om, fyi: I've just completed re-read uwn doc  (~= so more of my commented thoughts)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: I too did a run through . made some  minor edits .
<guiverc> :)   & thanks
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Here in a spell I look at Gdoc again :)
<krytarik> pleia2: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2019/07/01/%23ubuntu-news.html#t21:00 - wrt your mail a bit ago.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stephen Michael Kellat: Early July Quick Bits @ http://coyote.works//posts/NoParticularOrder20190707/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: This is the Most Retro Way to Run Terminal Commands, Period @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=146194 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Purism Librem 5’s Final Design Teased in Video @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=146247 (by Joey Sneddon)
<pleia2> krytarik: yeah, Wild_Man mentioned to me, can you be sure to include -owner on the reply to the user next time so other admins are kept in the loop? :)
<krytarik> Well, I merely unsubscribed him, so the only mail sent is the autogenerated one from that. :P
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: WPS Office Linux Update Adds PDF Support, Drops 32-bit Support @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=146260 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> WIKI586 up for review :D
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux Kernel 5.2 Officially Released, Here's What's New @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-kernel-5-2-officially-released-here-s-what-s-new-526644.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2020-06-29
<guiverc> Bashing-om, sorry i'm slow... but I've found a missing "." (end of summary) & made other minor comment(s)
 * guiverc realizes Bashing-om isn't here...
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jonathan Riddell: OpenUK Awards Close Tomorrow @ https://jriddell.org/2020/06/29/openuk-awards-close-tomorrow/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: What is Apache Kafka and will it transform your cloud? @ https://ubuntu.com//blog/what-is-apache-kafka
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Installing ROS in LXD Containers @ https://ubuntu.com//blog/installing-ros-in-lxd
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Data centre automation for HPC @ https://ubuntu.com//blog/data-centre-automation-for-hpc
<Bashing-om> UWN: Finishing up the edits and then pull "WIP" - pushing out soon.
<Bashing-om> UWN: Final polish completed - thanks to guiverc's sharp eyes: pushing out At This Time.
<Bashing-om> UWN: ubuntu-news@lists is away - doing the Forum post next.
<Bashing-om> UWN: Forum post done - abridged the release update sections. Doing the re-directs next.
<Bashing-om> UWN: Re-directs completed. Pending is release to the social medias :D
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, fridge and the rest need done right?
<Wild_Man> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/06/29/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-637/
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Sorry was away cleanin up my system from the 636 issue. Glad you picked up the socials.
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, all done
<Wild_Man> I just walked in the door when I messaged you, my life is busy
<Wild_Man> I have to leave for a little while already kids need me
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: :D spot check of fridge = checks good too.
<Wild_Man> Thanks for looking Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: While awaiting guiverc - you OK to wipe Gdoc ?
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 637 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/06/29/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-637/
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, yes I am
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: ack
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Portugal:: Ep 96 – Os melhores Santos @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/e96/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Podcast Ubuntu Portugal: Ep 96 – Os melhores Santos @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/e96/
#ubuntu-news 2020-06-30
<Bashing-om> guiverc: OK now to wipe Gdoc ? start 638 .
<guiverc> yep
<Bashing-om> whipping :D
<Bashing-om> UWN: Issue 638 started :D
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Mozilla Firefox 78 Is Now Available for Download on Linux, Windows, macOS @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/mozilla-firefox-78-is-now-available-for-download-on-linux-windows-macos-530396.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Firefox 78 Released, Bumps Linux System Requirements @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=185418 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Arc Menu 47 Released with New Layout, Other Improvements @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=185601 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Kubuntu General News: Plasma 5.19 testing in Groovy Gorilla @ https://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-19-testing-in-groovy-gorrila/
#ubuntu-news 2020-07-01
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Tails Linux OS Version 4.8 Released with Major Security Updates @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/tails-linux-os-version-4-8-released-with-major-security-updates-530413.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: KDE Moves to GitLab, Phase One of the Migration Now Complete @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-moves-to-gitlab-phase-one-of-the-migration-now-complete-530415.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Releax OS Is an Independent Linux OS That Looks Cool, Could Have a Bright Future @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/releax-os-is-an-independent-linux-os-that-looks-cool-could-have-a-bright-future-530418.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 637 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/06/29/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-637/ (by wildmanne39)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Oliver Grawert: Rebuilding the node-red snap in a device focused way with additional node-red module... @ https://ograblog.wordpress.com/2020/07/01/rebuilding-the-node-red-snap-in-a-device-focused-way-with-additional-node-red-modules/
#ubuntu-news 2020-07-02
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Major Firefox Updates Every Four Weeks May Not Be Such a Good Idea After All @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/major-firefox-updates-every-four-weeks-may-not-be-such-a-good-idea-after-all-530425.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Encryption at rest with Ceph @ https://ubuntu.com//blog/ceph-encryption-at-rest
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Data science workflows on Kubernetes with Kubeflow pipelines: Part 2 @ https://ubuntu.com//blog/data-science-workflows-on-kubernetes-with-kubeflow-pipelines-part-2
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Linux Marketshare Climbed to All-Time High in June @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=186224 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Steam is Coming to Chromebooks through Ubuntu-based “Borealis” Feature @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=186246 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S13E15 – Vertical chopsticks @ https://ubuntupodcast.org/2020/07/02/s13e15-vertical-chopsticks/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: What’s New in elementary OS 5.1.6 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/what-s-new-in-elementary-os-5-1-6-530431.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: The Librem 14 is a Powerful, Privacy Orientated Linux Laptop @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=186013 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: A blast from the past – Shutter @ https://ubuntu.com//blog/a-blast-from-the-past-shutter
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: LibreOffice 6.4.5 Now Available for Download @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/libreoffice-6-4-5-now-available-for-download-530432.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Purism Announces the Librem 14 Linux Laptop @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/purism-announces-the-librem-14-linux-laptop-530433.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu 19.10 Reaches End of Life This Month, Plan Those Upgrades Soon @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=186211 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2020-07-03
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Security:: Episode 81 @ https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/episode-81/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Purism’s Librem 14 Linux Laptop: Design, Specs, and Pricing Info @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/purism-s-librem-14-linux-laptop-everything-you-need-to-know-530437.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Back from the Dead: How to Install Shutter on Ubuntu 20.04 LTS @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=186349 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: A snap confined shell based on Mir: Mircade @ https://ubuntu.com//blog/a-snap-confined-shell-based-on-mir-mircade
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Feeling at home in a LXD container @ https://ubuntu.com//blog/feeling-at-home-in-a-lxd-container
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: New LibreOffice 7.0 Bug Hunting Ready to Begin @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/new-libreoffice-7-0-bug-hunting-ready-to-begin-530449.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
#ubuntu-news 2020-07-04
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: David Tomaschik: Security 101: Beginning with Kali Linux @ https://systemoverlord.com/2020/07/03/security-101-beginning-with-kali-linux.html
#ubuntu-news 2020-07-05
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Librem Mini Linux Computer Now Available with Active Cooling @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/librem-mini-linux-computer-now-available-with-active-cooling-530458.shtml (by Bogdan Popa)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linus Torvalds Says He’s No Longer a Programmer: My Job Is to Say No @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linus-torvalds-says-he-s-no-longer-a-programmer-my-job-is-to-say-no-530460.shtml (by Bogdan Popa)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Portugal:: Ep 97 – Pente @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/e97/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Podcast Ubuntu Portugal: Ep 97 – Pente @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/e97/
<Bashing-om> UWN: Issue 638 up for review and final edits: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue638 :D
